# Tinted Windows with Cruze Hatchback



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## D_Spear (Dec 23, 2017)

sparkman said:


> Looks great!



Thanks! These things have a ton of windows, without tint we were getting blinded by the sun.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I just ordered an RS badge the other day to replace my LT badge. I hope mine looks just as awesome, looks great!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Tint makes every car look awesome, especially cars that already look good!


----------



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

I also did the 35% on my windshield with the 5% brow. These were directly after getting them tinted, so ignore the air pockets lol.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzin4abruisin said:


> I also did the 35% on my windshield with the 5% brow. These were directly after getting them tinted, so ignore the air pockets lol.


Time to black out that chrome!


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Tint is a near necessity in south Florida for obvious reasons. An added bonus is less eyestrain,which I noticed immediately in the Camaro,even though the windows are dwarf(small human)-sized. It makes bright cars look nicer too,not just dark colors.


----------

